

Show HN: Fact check last night's Presidential debate with Quip - dmvaldman
http://debate.quipvideo.com

======
dmvaldman
Developer here. Feedback would be much appreciated. I should also shout out to
Firebase for the realtime backend, and Backbone.js, for making my javascript a
little less of spaghetti code.

~~~
Dove
The factcheck.org references are neat, though I kind of wish there were more
of them. Is this supposed to be crowdsourced?

\----------

Scrolling the notes is a little difficult. I keep trying to do it, and
sometimes it works. Sometimes nothing happens, or I just highlight text; that
target's pretty small. (It's particularly annoying when it cuts off a comment
I'd like to read.)

Tried to leave a reply, and then it said "Enter a username". Changed my mind,
couldn't get back to the commentary without reloading the page.

Chrome / Windows 7

~~~
dmvaldman
Thanks for the feedback! Scrolling works best by using a mousewheel or
trackpad. I agree it's not ergonomic for the click and drag approach, and
adding width would help that.

We ask for a username only to give a unique identifier for a comment, and so
that you can see which comments are yours. We don't ask for an email or social
network link because frankly, I dislike demos that do :-P

~~~
Dove
Makes sense. Maybe put the username and comment together? It scared me off and
I forgot what I was going to reply to.

I do love the idea of these annotated debates. I wish the last half was pre-
annotated, at least with the questions and factcheck.org references. It's a
nice way to watch.

~~~
Dove
The scrolling works well. It's a little weird, though, that it takes the
mousewheel scrolling when I'm mousing over the comments. It makes sense, now
that I've used it, it was just unexpected enough that I didn't think to try it
the first time -- I wanted to focus on the element first.

I see now that it's acknowledging the mouseover focus by making the scrollbar
visible, but maybe that should be more visually obvious. I didn't see it at
first.

------
coolgeek
_bob writes (0:00) i farted_

(in case it's not obvious, that's directly from the site)

seriously?

~~~
dmvaldman
deleted. thanks

~~~
aeontech

      Quip writes (26:45)
      Thanks for participating in this demo of Quip. Click the next video (part 2) to keep watching the debates. Sign up for the beta if you're interested in getting Quip on your site!
    
      Anonymous writes (26:54)
      Poop
    

Unfortunately, about as much as can be expected from anonymous comments.

------
Dove
Overall, I'm pretty unimpressed with the quality of the crowdsourced comments
-- which shouldn't come as any surprise to someone who's spent time on the
internet.

I love the format of viewing with factcheck.org references off to the side,
but I think it might be a better experience if you had a couple skilled people
do and present the research -- or maybe moderate it? The crowd puts in a lot
of dumb comments.

------
danso
In projects like these, I wish more of the front end design put more attention
on the generated content. I would like to see the latest (or latest and most
upvoted) annotations so far and be able to click through to the relevant video
part. I am not interested in scrolling through in hopes of finding content,
especially as I watched the debate already.

